# Anyone been prescribed Norethisterone to bring on a period?



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi,

I've been prescribed Norethisterone to induce a period so I can start another Ovulation Induction Cycle. 

I had a faint positive yesterday, but today it was negative and was told my blood test was negative, however, I am concerned because I've never missed a period before, my boobs hurt and im feeling very tired and emotional. 

Could the blood test be wrong? 

I had my progesterone checked 7 days after suspected ovulation and my levels were 23. 

Its now been 13 days since suspected ovulation, so could a blood tests till be too early??

I'm really worried  

xx


----------



## Ajbpepsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Tinky,

I don't know to be honest.....but maybe you should not take the norethisterone just yet...maybe you should request another blood test on Monday or early next week? It can't hurt to Wait a few more days to check..... I had a blood test at 16 days past ovulation to confirm my pregnancy at that time and it was clear blood result showing I was.  So just a few more days it could be right? But I really don't know for sure, but if I was you I would get another blood test, and try the early pregnancy test sticks to check.... And I hope it is a positive for you.... Good luck! I really hope it's good news for you.....

AJ x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

I've taken the norethisterone today... :-( Wish I hadn't though!

What if I am pregnant?! x


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Did you have a negative blood test before day 16 then? x


----------



## Ajbpepsi (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi Tinky,

I got a negative on day 9, and a very faint positive using the special early pregnancy tests on day 11. I am not sure if this helps you. I think you should see someone tomorrow to check, maybe another blood test or at least see a doctor to ask.....I don't know what that drug does. I'm sorry I don't think i Am much help to you. But I think you should see a doctor....at least it will put your mind at rest. Let me know how you get on. There is still a chance, my friend tells me to always believe there is hope until you really know for sure. Good luck. Hope you can talk to someone tomorrow... AJ xx


----------



## Tinky27 (Dec 12, 2012)

Morning,

I wonder if you can offer me some advice...

For the last 2.5 months I've been taking the herb Agnus Castus to help boost my progesterone levels and induce ovulation, this is despite my g.p telling me it would be a waste of time...Since taking the herb however, my progesterone levels have increased from 0.9 - 1 - 2.2 - 3.3 - 14.4 - and this month 23!! 

I havent had a period for 70 days (never missed on before) and two days ago had a faint positive, however, after another test the following day and blood test I was told it was negative.... My consultant has advised me to take Norethisterone to induce my period and also to clean out my uterus for the next cycle of treatment...but I dont understand why, as he said from my scan I'm clearly due a natural period on my own?!

I'm also worried as its only 13 days since suspected ovulation, so is there a chance I could be pregnant 

I've just phoned the hospital and the admin lady who works in the fertility clinic said because my bloods were 2 its highly unlikely that I could be pregnant, but if I would be more comfortable to delay taking the norethisterone, however, if I do that my natural period could start and the consultant didnt want that because they are usually too light. 

Any advice would be GREATLY appreciated...Just need my mind putting at ease!

Thanks so much in advance xxxx


----------

